# No icons or formatting



## gengo

For the past couple of weeks, I have been unable to see or use the formatting buttons (bold, italic, colors, etc.), the icons, and so forth.  I notice that at the bottom of this page it says "HTML code is Off."  Is that related to this problem?  I have never encountered this problem before, and it is very inconvenient.  And help will be appreciated.


----------



## Cagey

While we wait for someone to come along who can make useful suggestions, you should say which browser you are using.  Some problems have been related to certain browsers.

(I believe that the HTML code has always been off, but I may be mistaken.)


----------



## jann

I suspect you may have accidentally switched editor modes. 


Go to your general settings.
Scroll down to the "miscellaneous options" category at the end of the page.
Ensure that you have selected the "Enhanced Interface - Full WYSIWYG Editing" as your "message editor interface."
Click the "Save changes" button at the very bottom, right side.
 People who use the "standard" or "basic" editor instead of the "enhanced" one see reduced formatting options.

The "HTML code is Off" note is totally unrelated.  That is as it should be: posting in HTML is disabled across all of our forums for security and spam prevention.


----------



## gengo

jann said:


> I suspect you may have accidentally switched editor modes. ...
> [*]Ensure that you have selected the "Enhanced Interface - Full WYSIWYG Editing" as your "message editor interface."


  Thanks, but that was the first thing I checked when this problem appeared.  That box is correctly checked.  In addition to the lack of formatting icons, I cannot use the multiple quote function.  If I click on the + sign of a post, I am taken to another window.  Furthermore, at the WR dictionary, clicking on a word used to take me to its definition, but that function is now disabled.  This situation is so inconvenient that it is making me not want to post anymore, so I hope someone can help me.  I am using Firefox as my browser.  In addition, I cannot use paragraph returns consistently, which is why this post is one long paragraph.


----------



## jann

This sounds frustrating, I'm sorry.  

Please log out, clear your cache, close your browser entirely... and then open a new Firefox session, log in, and try again.  It might work.  Otherwise...


What version of Firefox are you using (menu Help > About Mozilla Firefox)?
Any problems on any other sites?
Do you remember exactly when you first started having problems on WR?  You said "a couple of weeks ago," but I was wondering if you could be more precise.
 Regarding the dictionary, did you see that you can specify what happens when you click on a word?  Look up any term, it doesn't matter which one.  Then in the "Links" box on the left side of the dictionary entry, make sure you have the correct option checked so that "Click on word" is set to "gets translation" instead of "does nothing."


----------



## gengo

jann said:


> Please log out, clear your cache, close your browser entirely... and then open a new Firefox session, log in, and try again.  It might work.  Otherwise...
> 
> What version of Firefox are you using (menu Help > About Mozilla Firefox)?
> Any problems on any other sites?
> Do you remember exactly when you first started having problems on WR?  You said "a couple of weeks ago," but I was wondering if you could be more precise.
> Regarding the dictionary, did you see that you can specify what happens when you click on a word?  Look up any term, it doesn't matter which one.  Then in the "Links" box on the left side of the dictionary entry, make sure you have the correct option checked so that "Click on word" is set to "gets translation" instead of "does nothing."


  I have cleared my cache several times over the past week, but to no avail.  I'm using 6.0.1.  No known problems at other sites.  I don't recall exactly when this started, but it was no more than two weeks ago.  At first I assumed it was a site problem, but then I noticed that others weren't similarly affected.  The correct dictionary link option is checked.  Thanks for your interest and attempts to help so far.


----------



## jann

What operating system?  I've been assuming Windows, but I realize I don't know

I am unable to see the formatting buttons if I uncheck "load images automatically" in the "Content" tab of the Tools > Options menu in FireFox.  I am running an older version than you are.  I also lose avatars, etc.  It's not subtle... but the functionality of the multiquote button (upon which the + sign is no longer visible, since I'm not loading images) is unaffected, so I doubt that's your problem.  But it seems you have some local machine issue, perhaps related to over-restrictive security policies or else to some odd bug.

I find myself wondering if this is a JavaScript issue.  Are you running an updated version of JavaScript, and have you fully uninstalled any old versions (via your Control Panel > Add/remove Programs)?


----------



## gengo

jann said:


> What operating system?  I've been assuming Windows, but I realize I don't know  I am unable to see the formatting buttons if I uncheck "load images automatically" in the "Content" tab of the Tools > Options menu in FireFox.  I am running an older version than you are.  I also lose avatars, etc.  It's not subtle... but the functionality of the multiquote button (upon which the + sign is no longer visible, since I'm not loading images) is unaffected, so I doubt that's your problem.  But it seems you have some local machine issue, perhaps related to over-restrictive security policies or else to some odd bug.  I find myself wondering if this is a JavaScript issue.  Are you running an updated version of JavaScript, and have you fully uninstalled any old versions (via your Control Panel > Add/remove Programs)?


   I'm running Windows XP.  The "load images automatically" box is checked.  At your suggestion, I removed all the old Java versions, installed the latest version, closed my browser, and reopened it, but still no formatting buttons.  (arrrggghh!)  I appreciate all your help.


----------



## jann

Just in case, and if you haven't already tried it... please delete all your cookies and restart your browser. 

Otherwise, moving on to other diagnostics:


Can you reproduce this problem in another browser (Chrome, IE, etc.)?
Are you running any FireFox add-ons or plug-ins?
Can you upload a screenshot that shows some of your issues?
 And do you have any other symptoms besides the three (below) that you already mentioned?
(1) missing formatting buttons in the reply window 
(2) a "+ multiquote" button in the lower right corner that opens posts in a new window rather than allowing you to multiquote
(3) the "click on word gets translation" option doesn't work in the dictionary


----------



## gengo

Ah, now we're getting somewhere!  In IE everything seems to work, so I guess the problem is related to Firefox.  I haven't changed my browser settings for years, during which time I've had no problem at WR, so I'm not sure about add-ons.  I'm embarrassed to admit I don't know how to capture a screenshot.    The other symptom is that paragraph returns don't work.  That is, my post appears as one long paragraph.  Oh, and I had already tried clearing my cache, cookies, etc.


----------



## jann

Yes, I had suspected it was a FireFox issue... but just wanted to confirm.  

Did the onset of problems coincide with an update (or an auto-update) from FireFox?  Or did it coincide with the upgrade of our forum software to vB4.1?

Instructions for taking a screenshot are here. You can then upload it to any free image hosting site (options) and post a link here.


----------



## mkellogg

Hi Gengo,

I'm not sure what I can suggest.  It does seem to be a problem with Firefox, but it should be loading those images without problem.  I think you have already tried Ctrl-F5 and clearing your browser's cache.  Those are the first two things I always suggest.

Can you see this image or that?  Actually, pulling up these two images might fix the problem for you.

Mike


----------



## gengo

mkellogg said:


> Can you see this image or that?  Actually, pulling up these two images might fix the problem for you.


  I see three rows of tiny formatting icons for both.  I then clicked on "reply with quote," but still no buttons.


----------



## mkellogg

The page should be loading those images into the editor.  Maybe you have JavaScript turned off...  Otherwise, clear your browser's cache again. That is the only thing I can think of.


----------



## gengo

jann said:


> Did the onset of problems coincide with an update (or an auto-update) from FireFox?  Or did it coincide with the upgrade of our forum software to vB4.1?  Instructions for taking a screenshot are here. You can then upload it to any free image hosting site (options) and post a link here.


   I get frequent automatic Firefox updates, so I can't be sure about that, but it definitely did not coincide with the new WR software, which I have been using now for some time with no problem.  Here (I hope) is a screenshot of what I see when I click on your message to reply.  http://tinypic.com/r/15ccaoo/7


----------



## gengo

mkellogg said:


> The page should be loading those images into the editor.  Maybe you have JavaScript turned off...  Otherwise, clear your browser's cache again. That is the only thing I can think of.


  Under Tools, Options, Content, "Enable JavaScript" is checked.  Is there some other way?  I'll clear my cache again, but I've done it already several times.


----------



## mkellogg

You are seeing the "basic editor" for some reason.  Most likely you have that set near the bottom of your settings.  If not, then there is something that is stopping your browser from showing the WYSIWYG editor.


----------



## gengo

mkellogg said:


> You are seeing the "basic editor" for some reason.  Most likely you have that set near the bottom of your settings.  If not, then there is something that is stopping your browser from showing the WYSIWYG editor.


   My General Settings have "Enhanced Interface - Full WYSIWYG Editing" checked.  But I agree that it seems as if the basic editor is being used instead.  This is such a headache!  I really enjoy contributing to the WR Spanish-English forum, but it's getting to be too much of a pain in this mode, since I can't easily format anything, and especially since I can't use paragraph returns.  Curiously, the paragraph problem resolved itself last week, and that lasted a few days, but now it is back.  The other symptoms have remained unchanged.  Thanks for trying to help.


----------



## gengo

Can anyone help me out with this?  It's driving me nuts.


----------



## Peterdg

Hmm, I'd like to but I'm also out of ideas.

There's always the possibility of a virus. Do you have an updated version of a virus checker and does it run regularly? That's about all I can still think of now.


----------



## jann

Hello Gengo,

Well Mike is the administrator of these forums and the all-around tech guru.  He's likely to be able to figure things out if anyone can... but it doesn't sound like his posts helped you much.

The only thing that comes to mind is that I wonder if you're really getting your cache cleared.  Is it possible that you're clearing your history or something else instead?  Instructions for clearing your cache are here.

No one else seems to be having this problem, or if they are, they haven't said anything.  And it is limited to FireFox for you -- you said that Internet Explorer behaves properly.  This would indicate that there is some issue with FireFox on your local machine.  That sort of problem can be hard to diagnose remotely.

If it's driving you nuts, you can always use a different browser to access the forums (Chrome, IE, etc.).  Or you can try updating and/or reinstalling FireFox.  I'm sorry that's not terribly satisfactory, but I can't think of anything better.

best,
Jann


----------



## gengo

jann said:


> If it's driving you nuts, you can always use a different browser to access the forums (Chrome, IE, etc.).  Or you can try updating and/or reinstalling FireFox.  I'm sorry that's not terribly satisfactory, but I can't think of anything better.



Jann,
I completely cleared my cache (cookies and everything else) yet again, but it didn't help.  I am typing this message on Chrome, which I just installed, and I can see the formatting icons, so Firefox is definitely the problem.  It may indeed be some kind of virus, although I run a weekly scan.

May I impose on you for one other, but related, question?  When I receive notification from WR about a thread to which I am subscribed, and click on the link, it opens the thread in Firefox.  Is there any way to set it to open in Chrome, without making Chrome my default browser?  I'd prefer to continue using Firefox for everything other than WR.

testing  *testing

Oh, the joy!*


----------



## Lurrezko

gengo said:


> testing  *testing
> 
> Oh, the joy!*



Does it work?


----------



## JamesM

gengo said:


> May I impose on you for one other, but related, question?  When I receive notification from WR about a thread to which I am subscribed, and click on the link, it opens the thread in Firefox.  Is there any way to set it to open in Chrome, without making Chrome my default browser?  I'd prefer to continue using Firefox for everything other than WR.
> 
> testing  *testing
> 
> Oh, the joy!*



The browser that opens is the default browser for your entire system.  If Firefox is your default browser, that's what will open.


----------



## gengo

Lurrezko said:


> Does it work?




Yes, but only in Chrome, not Firefox.


Gracias a todos que me han ayudado.  Aunque el remedio (volver a abrir el hilo en Chrome) es usa lata, es muuucho mejor que antes, y ahora puedo seguir disfrutando del sitio.


----------



## jann

> When I receive notification from WR about a thread to which I am  subscribed, and click on the link, it opens the thread in Firefox.  Is  there any way to set it to open in Chrome, without making Chrome my  default browser?


No, I'm afraid not. There is no way to designate Chrome as your default browser for opening links towards WR and FFox as your default browser for all other purposes.  But if you can train yourself to stop clicking on the links in email, then you can highlight & copy them instead.  Then you can launch Chrome manually from your start menu and paste the URLs into the address bar.

I'm sorry that this has been frustrating and rather drawn out... but if you have a little more patience for it, and if you really would prefer to stay entirely on a (functional!) version of FireFox, I might suggest totally uninstalling FFox, restarting your computer, and then downloading FFox and installing it from scratch, as if it were the first time. It's something of a brute force last resort, but it might work.  Back up your bookmarks first, and make note of any other customizations that you may want to reapply.  Although these things are generally preserved during FFox autoupgrades, they will be lost when you totally uninstall the browser.


----------



## swift

<My contribution to this thread>
¡Hay que ver todo lo que hacemos por seguir participando en los foros!

  

This issue has been raised by several members of the vBulletin community (take a look here: http://www.goldismoney2.com/showthread.php?20872-Formatting-is-missing&); apparently, there is a way to fix this but the solution didn't come from any vB's board members. 

</My contribution to this thread>


----------



## gengo

jann said:


> ...if you really would prefer to stay entirely on a (functional!) version of FireFox, I might suggest totally uninstalling FFox, restarting your computer, and then downloading FFox and installing it from scratch, as if it were the first time.


  I may try that when I have more time.  Thanks again.


----------



## JulianStuart

I'm using an iPad and have lost the icons again (my settings still say wysiwyg)  - this happened before and eventually got fixed - either by MK@WR or by vB. I tried to see if the "mobile" skin would present content differently, and it does.  However, I now cannot access the settings page to change it back again (or to alter anything) : Clicking on the link for Settings gives "This content is not supported by the mobile style" - I am in a Catch-22 situation when on my iPad .....


----------



## JulianStuart

Follow-up!
I went to my desktop and had the same problem with the mobile skin not letting me into my settings page to change my settings.
However, clicking on the "Full site" link at the bottom of the mobile page display, I noticed the URL ended in styleid=-1.  I changed it to simply styleid=1 and got back to the WR default skin and all is well on the desktop version (It's Firefox 6.0.2). My profile settings were still full wysiwyg, as they were on the iPad.  Went back to the iPad and found it not as "mobile" but as "WR default" display - i.e., my settings had been saved.  And, for some reason, either related to all this, or because Mike fixed something, my formatting icons are back to normal.


----------



## mkellogg

vBulletin has released an update to the mobile style that I hope to have on the site in the next few weeks. It won't solve all our problems, but should be much better for mobile devices.


----------

